# Small Toll



## Tndavid (Apr 7, 2017)

Doing this for a gentleman on the board. 




Powder from recovery drop. 


After powder was redisolved. Purty 


Refined powder before wash.
Final button to come!! Enjoy.....


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 7, 2017)

:G 8) :G


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice! Said gentleman will be pleased, I guarantee! 8)


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 10, 2017)

Snuck home at lunch today and made the melt. Has a real pretty shine. 




I was a couple tenths off from projected yield as some small bb looking pieces were impervious to the AR.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 10, 2017)

B-E-A-utiful! Nice shine indeed!


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 10, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> B-E-A-utiful! Nice shine indeed!


Thanks Ben. The pipe looks like a mini batman landed in the molten gold. Lol.


----------



## Shark (Apr 10, 2017)

Did someone say addictive? 
Now your sneaking around to work on refining! :lol:

Very nice job.


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 10, 2017)

Shark said:


> Did someone say addictive?
> Now your sneaking around to work on refining! :lol:
> 
> Very nice job.


Boss makes a dollar, I make a dime. So I'm gonna melt my gold on company time!! :lol: :G :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks good brother !


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## flyfisherman (Apr 13, 2017)

I just want to say thanks to Thdavid for this great refining job he done for me. Very fast and professional work. Now i am the lucky owner of the "batman" button. 8)


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you Oleg. It was my pleasure!!  :G


----------

